# M/C ultrasound report, anyone want to help me decipher?



## ArtsyHeartsy (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, I haven't been here for a while, been trying to focus on other things for a while. We are getting ready to ttc again and my MD suggested I see an OBGYN instead of the mw to see if I have some infertility issues.

So, in switching I have had to gather all my records to give to my new doctor. I hadn't seen the u/s report until now. Does anyone know what this means?

"atypical appearance with hypoechoic/anoechoic areas" which I have looked up but it doesn't help much.

It also said that the yolk sac was identified but the technician raised a question about a second yolk sac. that's the part I find really interesting. Does that mean it was two to begin with, or possibly I should say?

I have to say it was not fun looking at all this paperwork, it brought a lot back to me, but at the same time I really, really want answers no matter how painful it might be, I hate the unknown!

If anyone can shed some light I would really appreciate it!


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

I asked a few friends of mine who do medical transcription and are nurses. I asked for a plain English translation and will let you know what they say.

*hugs* It must be hard to go over it all again. I have been wanting to go get Gideon's medical records from the hospital, but I'm afraid to make things so fresh.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate trying to figure out medical jargon.

I think if something looks hypoechoic on an u/s, it has something to do with how the part appears on the screen compared to how a 'normal' part should look. Something that is hypoechoic will be darker on a screen then expected. In your situation, I don't think it identifies _what_ the problem is/was but rather that there _was_ a problem. It think it was a fancy way of saying that something didn't look quite right to the u/s tech.


----------



## ArtsyHeartsy (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! I have found some info online, I think what I have found just shows that there was a problem, but they didn't tell me that at the hospital, they sort of skated around it, even though I think I knew.

I'm kind of interested in the double yolk sak thing. I wish I would have had an U/S for the second one so we could have some more info.

Thanks for your responses, I'll be looking forward to hearing what your friends say MommaSomeday!


----------

